# 5 star custom



## spoker (Oct 13, 2016)

i may have posted this b4 but not sure so ill do it again


----------



## sludgeguy (Oct 14, 2016)

That's a good looking bike! Love the rear fender on it, sets it off very nicely. It's a good rat!


----------



## spoker (Oct 14, 2016)

thanks guys,appriciate the great comments


----------



## catfish (Oct 14, 2016)

Cool!


----------



## Jaypem (Oct 15, 2016)

Nice! Is the front wheel somewhat smaller than the rear? Can't tell...


----------



## spoker (Oct 25, 2016)

fronr is a 26 by 2.125  rear ise 24 by 3 inch,due 2 the way the tires are made you get 2 sizes with identical outside diamiter


----------



## 58tornado (Dec 13, 2016)

that is a nice bike..any chance someone here might have an extra tank like this laying around? I need one for a bike I'm building..


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Dec 14, 2016)

Nice bike


----------

